# NRS universal cataraft fram with floor, spreader bars and oar towers.



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Location and dimensions?


----------



## guerrillaman541 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ever_Cat said:


> Location and dimensions?


66” wide
88” long
36” inner, lower tube bars
All measurements are outside the bars.
Floor supports are 31.5”

I am in Hermiston, OR


----------

